# Alexander Duff on the church’s duty to bring the gospel to all nations



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 12, 2020)

It thus appears abundantly manifest, from multiplied Scripture evidence, that the chief end for which the Christian Church is constituted — the _leading design_ for which she is made the repository of heavenly blessings — the _great command_ under which she is laid — the _supreme function_ which she is called on to discharge — is, in the name and stead of her glorified Head and Redeemer, unceasingly to act the part of an evangelist to _all the world_. ...

For more, see Alexander Duff on the church’s duty to bring the gospel to all nations.


----------

